# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > گزارش سازی با Crystal Report >  مقدار دادن به تکست آبجکت ها در زمان اجرا

## archi

با چه کدی می تونم به textObject در زمان اجرا مقدار بدم؟

----------


## کم حوصله

Rport.Text1.SetText "Test"

----------


## vb341

dim a as string
a="بابک"
report.text1.settext a

----------


## shsoft

با سلام
یک نکته هست که برای من روشن نیست اونم اینکه وقتی یک crreport رو به پروژه
add می کنیم و فرمان بالا رو که  فرمودین اجرا می کنیم مشکلی نیست
اما وقتی یک گزارش رو از طریق تعریف متغیر و کتابخانه- رفرنس باز می کنیم آبجکت
تکست را نشناخته و پس از اجرا خطا می دهد

----------


## rezaei manesh

سلام
report شناخته شده نیست.  :گیج: 
من با vb.net , crystal report کار میکنم
کمکم کنید
 ::نوشتن::

----------


## vbadvanced

<span dir=ltr align="Left">Dim a As New CRAXDDRT.Application
Dim r As CRAXDDRT.Report
Dim t As CRAXDDRT.TextObject
Set r = a.OpenReport(App.Path &amp; "\Reports\Blank.rpt")
Set t = r.Sections(1).ReportObjects("Text1")
t.SetText "Test"</span>

----------


## rezaei manesh

سلام
من نمی تونم با کد بالا کار کنم (با دات نت)
*CRAXDDR*T.Application وجود نداره!

کمک کمک  :گیج:  
 :(

----------


## gh_fereydonpoor

سلام به دوست .Net کارمون
بله این کدی رو که دوستان نوشتن برای VB.6.0 هستش کد .Net اش این :
Dim rpt as new report1
Dim txt as CrystalDecisions.CrtystalReports.engine.textobject
txt=rpt.section2.reportobject("text2")
txt.text="Salam"

یا علی

----------


## rezaei manesh

سلام
ممنون
من پیدا کرده بودم اگه می تونین بگین چهطوری می شه تکست ابجیکت رو از داخل برنامه ایجاد کرد.
 :flower:   :تشویق:   ::نوشتن::

----------


## ahoora

سلام
یک textbox در form انتخاب کن
بعد در برنامه کد زیر را بنویس
Dim rpt As New CrystalReport2&#40;&#41;
        Dim myds As New DataSet2&#40;&#41;
        Dim a As String
        Dim pfields As New CrystalDecisions.Shared.ParameterFields&#40;&#41;
        Dim pfield As New CrystalDecisions.Shared.ParameterField&#40;&#41;
        Dim disVal As New ParameterDiscreteValue&#40;&#41;
        pfield.ParameterFieldName = "pshoghl"
        disVal.Value =textbox1.text
       OleDbDataAdapter1.Fill&#40;myds, "view2"&#41;
            pfield.CurrentValues.Add&#40;disVal&#41;
            pfields.Add&#40;pfield&#41;
rpt.SetDataSource&#40;myds&#41;
            CrystalReportViewer1.ParameterFieldInfo = pfields
            CrystalReportViewer1.ReportSource = rpt

        
fruzandemah@yahoo.com

----------


## rezaei manesh

سلام
من می خوام 
از درون برنامه فیلد و تکست باکس درست کن با دات نت
در این رابطه هر مکی می تونه کمکم کنه
 :flower:

----------


## meh_secure

فکر کنم این از همه راحت تر باشه. 
اول یه Textbox در گزارش درست کن به نام مثلا text1
بعد اینجوری عمل کن

report.discardsaveddata
report.text1.set text "your text "

فقط توجه داشته باشید که discardsaveddata باعث پاک شدن مقادیر کل textbox ها می شود.

----------

